# Peacock with white pimple like bump



## floydm (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi I am new here so if I am not doing something correct, please tell me :-?

I just got a juvenile peacock cichlid I am trying to help him/her. It has a white bump like a pimple on it's side, it is raised up and looks like maybe another small one again on his side, any ideas ?


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the forum

First: whenever anything is going on with your fish test the water and then regardless of the results do a 30% partial water change using a good quality dechlorinator.

A white bump such as you describe could be anything from an injury, to poor water quality to parasites, (anchor worm starts out as a bump).

Is the fish eating and swimming normally? How long have you had the fish, what size tank and how many and what species are in there with him? Are the bumps fuzzy?

Watch the fish closely over the next couple of days and take note of any change in the bumps and also any change in the fish's behavior.

Robin



> I am new here so if I am not doing something correct, please tell me


So far, so good :thumb:


----------



## wilsonj88 (Sep 29, 2010)

im having the same problem in my tank! im not sure what it is either


----------



## floydm (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone told me to try melafix and it has worked my little peacock is doing very well the "pimple" is almost gone, give it a shot =D>


----------

